# Mouse jumping around randomly



## lolicatgirl (Aug 15, 2010)

Hello,

As of late I've been experiencing some problems with my wired mouse (*logitech Mouseman Dual optical*) jumping while browsing and gaming. Its not a constant jump mind you. Its more of a jump anywhere from 2 inches or so to all the way across the screen once every few minutes. I've taken a number of steps to correct the problem. Those are (_just so we don't go around in circles with solutions_);


Ticked all mouse pointer options off (_snap to, hide pointer while typing etc._)
Thoroughly cleaned mouse (_lens and all with a cue tip_)
Used a USB to ps/2 adapter
Used a secondary mouse (_generic microsoft optical mouse_)
Uninstalled mouse driver, rebooted
Changed mouse pads
Reduced mouse pointer speed to 50% (_Generally kept around 75% by default for me_)
Scanned for viruses (_Found 0 problems. Though I was using *Windows Defender*. I decided to use it since it came with my recent install of *Win 7 Home Premium*. Not sure how reliable it is as a scanner. Attempting Panda Active scan right now to see if I get different results. Will edit later._)
Switched back to a single monitor
Updated Nvidia drivers.

All of this was based off my general assumption along with solutions gathered from various sources found online. Though with the difference I keep finding in OS's and the fact that the others with this problem are laptop users, its hard to safely narrow down my problem. Any ideas would be wonderful as this is becoming a huge problem. Let me know if there's any more info you might need from me.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

have you tried another mouse? I'm thinking the optics are skewed, not all too uncommon. I dont use a mousepad with optics, and with my particleboard desk, it would sometimes do as you describe because if how the veneer interacted with the laser.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

what about in safemode? try going into safemode and see if it jumps there.


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

go into your device manager and check for any yellow alerts. click _view_, then click _show hidden devices_.
do you have your system overclocked?


----------



## lolicatgirl (Aug 15, 2010)

magnethead said:


> have you tried another mouse? I'm thinking the optics are skewed, not all too uncommon. I dont use a mousepad with optics, and with my particleboard desk, it would sometimes do as you describe because if how the veneer interacted with the laser.


see above



lolicatgirl said:


> Used a secondary mouse (_generic microsoft optical mouse_)





sobeit said:


> what about in safemode? try going into safemode and see if it jumps there.


I'll give safe mode with networking a try after this.



speedster123 said:


> go into your device manager and check for any yellow alerts. click _view_, then click _show hidden devices_.
> do you have your system overclocked?


I have alerts for the PCI serial port, PCI simple Communications Controller. Nothing I would bob a head to. I do see however apparently I have an error for my standard ps/2 keyboard. I had the mouse previously there before it started acting up. I thought switching USB ports would make a difference. Perhaps I'll uninstall it and see if its causing any sort of interference. Also no my PC is not over clocked.


----------



## Prophet (Oct 24, 2004)

Theres a free program called "device doctor" That might help you resolve those alerts/find you drivers for them.

Mouse jumping is pretty common with optical mice especially with dual monitors and on windows 7. It happens to me all the time on my htpc which has 2 monitors and win 7 and I have also tried most of the things you have.I've yet to find a 100% solution. I have noticed that red or grey construction paper works better than the mouse pads I have.I've pretty much given up on the problem because it doesn't really bother me too much. 
That being said a ball mouse should eliminate that problem.Or maybe a higher end optical mouse maybe one made for gaming?Alot of mice are packaged with a usb to ps2 adapter maybe if you have one you can see if the ps2 port is more responsive.


----------



## lolicatgirl (Aug 15, 2010)

Prophet said:


> Theres a free program called "device doctor" That might help you resolve those alerts/find you drivers for them.
> 
> Mouse jumping is pretty common with optical mice especially with dual monitors and on windows 7. It happens to me all the time on my htpc which has 2 monitors and win 7 and I have also tried most of the things you have.I've yet to find a 100% solution. I have noticed that red or grey construction paper works better than the mouse pads I have.I've pretty much given up on the problem because it doesn't really bother me too much.
> That being said a ball mouse should eliminate that problem.Or maybe a higher end optical mouse maybe one made for gaming?Alot of mice are packaged with a usb to ps2 adapter maybe if you have one you can see if the ps2 port is more responsive.


I think downgrading to a ball mouse would be a step back with my problem. Also I would disregard the problem as well if it was only a small nudge here and there. But it seems to have gotten worse by skipping all the way across the screen. And switching to a "gaming" mouse seemed equally foolish. It being overly priced aside, the skips would most likely still exist after purchase and installation. I tried the device doctor and it pulled up drivers for my mouse and upon reboot my mouse was completely disabled. I navigated to my device manager and found the device was not working at all. It seemed to pull up irrelevant drivers for what I believe was for a touch pad on a laptop. Quality program they have there.

Also in my rush I forgot to try safe mode and see what happens. I'll try that now.


----------



## Prophet (Oct 24, 2004)

sorry about that I've only used it on 2 pc's so far and the drivers it found were the right ones but I knew I had that equipment before I installed the drivers.
What about the usb to ps2 adapter? I'll search for the one I have and see if it works on the living room pc and post back if I can find it.


----------



## lolicatgirl (Aug 15, 2010)

Prophet said:


> sorry about that I've only used it on 2 pc's so far and the drivers it found were the right ones but I knew I had that equipment before I installed the drivers.
> What about the usb to ps2 adapter? I'll search for the one I have and see if it works on the living room pc and post back if I can find it.


No its fine really. No matter how they try to come up with one button solutions, there's always bound to be problems. The ps/2 adapter I'm currently using is actually for a keyboard. Its more or less the same thing so I have it jammed in the mouse slot. 

Also after trying safe mode it still seems to hop around. On a different note, is there any particular colors you would wanna stray from when it comes to a mousepad? Seems stupid to revisit old options but I suddenly realized the new pad I have is stripped with red, black and bright yellow.


----------



## Prophet (Oct 24, 2004)

The less reflective the mouse pad the better with optical mice...at least that has been my experience. Thats why I mentioned construction paper it's a cheap test to see if it's the tracking surface causing the issue.


----------

